# Superhero roleplay! looking for partners to discuss possible ideas [adventure][action]



## chiz (Mar 31, 2018)

so ive had this idea that is kinda based on the wonder woman movie, but its only in one aspect.

the basi idea i have is that like in wonder woman a more modern society, the good side, or the bad side, or simple some other superhero (any of these could be you) and they stumble upon my character, Volta, a magical roman centurion (While he has some magic abilities and is very strong, he CAN be killed) that has lived in exile on his own after the roman empire fell. and thats where we make up the rest.

if you are interested in playing either a good hero/the "good" faction finding him, or maybe the evil side finding him, then im up for that too. 

you can contact me on

telegram: @smokey_gamingse
discord: Centurion.Volta#0792


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello, I'm interested in your hero ideas, I am unable to send you a friend request over discord so I'd like to send you mine in hopes you add me instead

Discord: silverwuffamute#5872


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jun 6, 2018)

You had me going there, I was going to try something with my cannon for the Space.Canine.Patrol.Agency, which is made up of mostly cannon characters and a few OCs. I don't know how you're character would react to seeing non-anthro dogs with super powers though.

And or, I could also play a villain. I don't get to play the villain very often.

I don't have a telegram or a discord [yet] though


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2018)

Can I join


----------

